# Pond Management



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a 2 acre pond with a max depth of 12 feet. It was there when I purchased the home. During the summer months it has a lot of algae growth on the surface the water. Any thoughts on the best way to manage it?

I have considered copper sulfate treatments, blue dye, and aeration with a fountain.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

We have a 1 acre pond and very rarely have any algae. We have a couple amour and bottom aerator. We sometimes put a little copper sulfate in to get rid of little stuff close to shore. We also use aqua shade too.


----------



## msjohns223 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks I’ll have to give those options a try!


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

my pond is over 1 ac. I have a pump i run 24/7 365. It is a 3/4 hp i purchased from jones fish farm. My pond is free of weeds, and scum on top. Best investment i ever made.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

aeration definitely helps if you can do it! i have a 1 acre pond or so... what really helps is Aquashade! Keep that water dark dark dark if possible. The less the sunlight can penetrate the water the better you will be with controlling the algae. when algae does start to form i with walk the perimeter of the pond and treat with copper sulfate. i monitor it closely and try to hit the algae with copper quickly because in a few days left unattended in July or August it can away from you in a hurry! be careful of how much copper you use, as it cuts oxygen levels in the water and can kill fish. I buy it in 50lb bags and use 5lb-10lbs at a time depending on how much algae or frequency of treatments. Copper generally lasts as a preventative measure for about 5 days then it stops working. Thats why its important to have your water dark and not clear for sunlight to shine into the water.

lastly, which helped our pond alot! look for some jugs of good pond bacteria. Often displayed as Much Remover, or bottom cleaner. our pond is surrounded by trees and leaves fall into every year and sink to the bottom. this throws off our water and over time causes more issues. this good enzyme bacteria introduced, along with copper treatments and blue pond dye has helped me immensely. ponds are definitely beautiful, fun to have, but they can cost some money!!


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

on a side note... if you have Amurs for eating grasses and cleaning the pond, be VERY careful with Copper. I learned the hard way early on. We had 4 or 5 in our pond at one point and i killed everyone of them... oops. I was using too much copper and was going through my pond management learning phases. Its taken me a few years but i finally have my schedule down and our pond has never looked better


----------

